# Samuel Rutherford on the limited authority of synods



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 14, 2019)

But I know General Assemblies can reel and err, _Every man is a liar._ I never say, whatsoever is concluded by them is necessary. I say, what is determined by them is _de jure,_ that is, ought to be agreeable to God’s word, for I shew that General Assemblies have their warrant from _Act._ 15. ...

For more, see Samuel Rutherford on the limited authority of synods.


----------

